# Residental client asks for proof of liability insurance



## moosey (Sep 30, 2003)

Yes, A residential client asked me for proof of my liability insurance. Is this common and what should I show them. My declarations page of my insurance. 

I have dealt with my commercial clients asking for proof but they just asked for my agents number and he faxed them a declaration page.

help me out...


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Do the same for your residential customers as you do for your commercial customers.

I carry a copy of my certificate of insurance with me at all times. When a customer asks for it I tell him I can either make him a copy or he can request it directly from my agent. I also carry a bunch of my agent's cards with me. That serves 2 purposes... 1. It makes my customers feel better that I am fully insured. And 2. My agent has generated business from me handing out his card.


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

Declarations page is useless and is not proof of insurance. Plowmeister's got the right idea and plan.....


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by John Allin _
> *Declarations page is useless and is not proof of insurance. Plowmeister's got the right idea and plan..... *


Thanks, John. That means a lot coming from you.


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

Chris...
The smart thing about how you do it is that you'll not have to have your agent list the resident (or small commercial customer) as a "certificate holder" - unless they specifically ask for that (which most residential customers wouldn't even think of). Solves alot of paperwork problems.....

We have one Certificate that says "evidence of coverage" and use that for the small customers.


----------

